# Pork Chops Tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2005)

Brined 6 chops today for 3 hours. 
Brine was 
1 qt. water
1/4 cup tablesalt
3 tablespoons sugar.
Rubbed the 1/2 chops down with a coffee rub my niece and nephew gave me (Don't know the brand but it was good)
Rubbed the others down with KC Masterpiece BBQ seasoning. Grilled them for 3 1/2 minutes per side with 2 chunks of hickory on the coals. Used a sauce that Finney posted in the reciepe section. These were the best damn chops I ever had. The were extremly moist and tender and what a taste. Even my wife commented about how good they tasted.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Nick, glad  the chops turned out good!  I'm a big fan of the KC seasoning too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2005)

Ive got a small brisket I'm gonna do on Sunday. I'll just rub it down with that. I'm gonna try butter instead of broth when I wrap it in foil. I know Larry, you don't use foil, but I like to wrap it when it hits 165-170. Hey you never know!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ive got a small brisket I'm gonna do on Sunday. I'll just rub it down with that. I'm gonna try butter instead of broth when I wrap it in foil. I know Larry, you don't use foil, but I like to wrap it when it hits 165-170. Hey you never know!



Nick you've obviously not read my posts!  The last brisket I did, I foiled!  Turned out great too!  But, my arm was twisted all the way.  Only cause I'd run out of time!  Would I do it again?  Sure if I ran out of time!  Otherwise I'd let it fiinish unfoiled!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2005)

I've had better sucsess foiling briskets than unfoiled. Like its been said to each his own.


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 2, 2005)

Try a combo of the two--broth and unsalted melted butter. If you heat the butter in the broth in a Pyrex measuring cup you can stick an immersion blender in it and emulisfy pretty well just before use. The liquid you for out of the foil, as always, makes a great start for a sauce or a great addition to one you've already got going.


----------

